# hosptial transfer same day as admit ?



## staylor64 (Jun 16, 2009)

I have two hospitalist one did an admit 99223 and then they were transfered
to another hospital same day can i charge out another admit with a modifer?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 16, 2009)

E. *Physician Services Involving Transfer From One Hospital to Another*; Transfer Within Facility to Prospective Payment System (PPS) Exempt Unit of Hospital; Transfer From One Facility to Another Separate Entity Under Same Ownership and/or Part of Same Complex; or Transfer From One Department to Another Within Single Facility

Physicians may bill both the hospital discharge management code and an initial hospital care code when the discharge and admission do not occur on the *same day *if the transfer is between:
•
Different hospitals;
•
Different facilities under common ownership which do not have merged records; or
•
Between the acute care hospital and a PPS exempt unit within the same hospital when there are no merged records.
In all other transfer circumstances, the physician should bill only the appropriate level of subsequent hospital care for the date of transfer.

30.6.9.1

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf


----------

